# 238 acres with 70 acres water rights in New Mexico



## greenbeans (Jan 31, 2017)

238 acres with 70 acres water rights in New Mexico



238 acres with 70 acres water rights in New Mexico
See video at https://youtu.be/-luNcA1nmHU

Price down to $150,000. Owner Financed. 0% interest! 238 acres with 70 acres of water rights! Near Deming.
I own the land outright, so we can deal! Make me an offer! I am extremely flexible. I am open to any reasonable offer and terms.

email: [email protected]

Mery 


https://youtu.be/-luNcA1nmHU


----------

